# ORTONA by Mark Zuehlke



## bick (8 Feb 2005)

Outstanding book, got it for Christmas.  Well actually my wife bought me "Shake hands with the Devil" and there was no way I would support that waste of skin so I traded it in for Ortona.

Has lots of first hand accounts from both sides.  Has anyone read any of his other books?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (8 Feb 2005)

My review of Ortona is up at amazon.com - ditto Liri Valley.  Zuehlke isn't a good researcher by any means, though his books are okay as far as readability goes.

You'd do better to read D-DAY DODGERS by the late Daniel Dancocks if you're interested in the Italian Campaign.

Zuehlke is unfortunately not a military historian in the classic sense and there are some scholarship problems with his works - not a big deal if you are just looking for light entertainment.  Think of him as a Canadian Stephen Ambrose.


----------

